# Is there a cheaper way to earn CEUs?



## cwebb (Oct 11, 2010)

I am currently unemployed and don't have a lot of extra money to pay for webinars. Could someone please let me know if there is an inexpensive way to earn CEUs. I received my CPC-A certification in July and need to earn 13 CEUs by May 2011. 



Thanks,

Cheryl


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 11, 2010)

The Coding Edge Magazines and Edge Blast emails are excellent ways to earn inexpensive CEUs as the Magazine is included in your membership fee.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 11, 2010)

Cheryl:

Don't forget local chapters.  All the local chapters that I attend allow me to do so free of charge; the information and networking are quite valuable.

Lastly, search the net for free CEUs.  Medicare's website has several modules that provide free CEUs.  Truthfully, about 90% of the CEUs I report bi-annually are free (no cost).  The exception for me is my course work in HIM.

Good luck to you.  BC Advantage also has free webinars; they also have a very affordable subscription service for their magazine and that allows access to other free CEU opportunities.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 12, 2010)

And Coding Edge & Edge Blast can be done right here on the Internet,
and it Automaticly posts to your CEU Account !

Thats how i got most of mine this year !


----------



## cwebb (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks so much. This is good information, I need to get started right away!


Thanks again,

Cheryl


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 13, 2010)

You can also check out websites from device manufacturers such as www.bostonscientific.com, www.medtronic.com, www.spineline.com.  These sites, and more, offer webinars every month or two, with something going on every month at least from one of them.  They offer free webinars with 1-2 CEUs each time.  Its a great resource to learn something new also.


----------



## jifnif (Oct 13, 2010)

i don't know where you are from but https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/
 has free events for ceu's and also in the e/m section you can get some free ceu's


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually, www.cms.gov has lots of options also for free.  They have ICD-10 options also.


----------



## cpc2007 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Cheaper CEUs*

Another option for you is MedLearn.  They will offer occasional free webinars full of great information!  If you register with them, you should receive emails about upcoming free webinars as well as their coding compliance questions of the week -- I've learned a lot from those!  I also have a subscription to JustCoding.com.  It is $100 for the year, but you can earn CEUs quickly and easily by reading a few short articles and taking a 5 question assesment!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, and then there is E/M University.  They have very inexpensive CEUs.


----------



## bstephen (Oct 19, 2010)

*Cheap CEU's*

A Coder's Review at: www.ACodersReview.com
Very affordable CEU's.  ICD-10 courses coming soon!

Becky Stephenson, RN, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## mgutirob (Nov 24, 2010)

*CEU's*



Happy Thanksgiving!

I am a subscriber to www.Supercoder.com which is a very inexpensive coding tool.  They offer monthly free Webinar's on very good information and you do not have to subscribe to them either.  If you would like to participate, just go to supercoder.com and you will find the informatiin there!

Feel free to email me if you need any assistance with anything else!  

crivera@hcrs-inc.com


----------

